# New Fluval Edge tank! Need tips. :)



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

After looking closely, I can see an intensity difference. I'm not trying to go high tech but don't like the stock light either. Will you be dosing co2? Can you take a pic of how you mounted the light?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

MantisX said:


> After looking closely, I can see an intensity difference. I'm not trying to go high tech but don't like the stock light either. Will you be dosing co2? Can you take a pic of how you mounted the light?


Yes, there is a definite intensity difference, but more importantly, the light spread is a lot more even in this "high" area, under it, and it actually makes it out to the corners, unlike the OEM lights. It's certainly not "fantastic" lighting, but a huge step up from the stock lights. The two photos aren't a perfect comparison since the iPhone camera is going to adjust to the lighting it sees, but it's the best I can do for now without busting out the DSLR and locking exposure, and reassembling and reinstalling the OEM lights again just to take one photo.

I intend to avoid dosing CO2 if at all possible. I'm hoping this Nano light, plus Flourish, Flourish Excel, and some oscocote tabs will be enough to keep my plants alive, since all were selected with relatively low light levels in mind.

I think you saw my other post where I discussed the shortcomings of the light: It's not a perfect fit, but may be close enough. Here's what I wrote:



> Here's the deal: This light DOES "fit" under the hood. Kinda. And yes, it's considerably better, IMO, than the stock lights. But it's not a perfect fit: It's literally about 1/4" too tall to fit "comfortably" under the hood. It hits the forward edge of the HOB filter, so the back of the hood is held up about 1/4" towards the back. I think it will be possible to modify the light (and/or the HOB filter) to work, however, since it's so close. Worst case, fire up the bench grinder and remove a little bit of the aluminum heat sink material off the back of the light. Best case, it may be able to be disassembled a bit to remove some housing, although it may need to be re-sealed (a little silicon sealant should do) after disassembly. Definitely going to void the warranty, which sucks (5 year warranty!), but hey, it WILL work.
> 
> At the moment, I'm literally using some cotton string through the metal grill on top, and have simply tied the light in place, holding it tight to the top of the hood. Not using the stock armature at all, obviously. I'll set something up a little nicer using wire or something later, once I've exhausted all options as for modifying the light and have a final position in mind.


You can see the hood won't close 100% but it's close:









Looking down on the light, through the hood's top grill (ignore my jerry-rigged string+chopstick; this was just a proof of concept to hold it in place: I plan to attach it in a more attractive manner, perhaps with wire or something hidden underneath):









You can see the overlap, how far the light body goes over the HOB filter inside:









I think it can be made to work in a variety of ways. One might be to replace the perforated metal grill that's on top of the hood with a different one, bent to allow the light that extra quarter inch. Another is to mess with the light itself, removing unnecessary bits and perhaps cutting it down a smidge... wouldn't take much. Last might be to grind off part of the cooling fins or part of the HOB filter, again, just to get that extra smidgen of space. Or, frankly, it works as-is, with no modifications, as long as you're ok with the back of the hood being up 1/2". Oh, I also had to leave the plastic cover off the HOB filter, but that doesn't hurt anything since it's all enclosed anyway.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

I would agree, trimming the light itself (or both)should solve that issue. It almost looks made for the edge. I went ahead and went with the 42 led light arm and will hot glue the remaining 21 led board into my lid for an extra boost. I hope this doesn't push the tank into high tech territory. 

I'm glad you did this though as I will be trying the reef version of your light when I can get and setup another edge for saltwater. 

MantisX


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Update after some time at a local shop with a guy who actually has a firm grasp of all this stuff.  All plants are actually planted now, all done with the temporary pots!

*Fauna:*
A Dwarf Gourami (_Trichogaster Ialius_)
A Long-Finned Red Minor Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon eques_)
Three Neon Tetras (_Paracheirodon innesi_) (_used to get the tank going_)
A Golden Mystery Snail (_Golden bridgesii_)
A Zebra Nerite Snail (_Neritina natalensis_), and
Five Ghost Shrimp (_Palaemonetes paludosus_).
[STRIKE]Planned: Electric Blue Ram Cichlid[/STRIKE] (_just learned this one will eat my shrimp, so back to the drawing board!_)

*Fauna:*
Crypt parva (_Cryptocoryne parva_)
Anubias Nana (_Anubias barteri v. 'Nana'_) (front two corners)
Hygrophilia 'Kompakt' (_Hygrophilia corymbosa 'Kompakt'_)
Glossostigma (_Glossostigma elatinoides_) (crossing my fingers there is enough light for this)
Java Fern "Narrow Leaf" (_Microsorium pteropus_)

*Substrate:*
CaribSea Eco-Complete

*Ferts:*
Flourish
Flourish Excel
(_Planned: Osmocote capsules_)

*Hardware:*
Fluval Edge Aquarium Set, 6 gallon

Fluval Nano Aqua Life and Plant Performance LED Lamp

Aqueon 10w Mini Heater





























Now I just need some more substrate, because I'm a bit short.  I wish I could buy a 5 lb or even 10 lb bag of Eco-Complete, and not just the 20lb bag! (and that the stuff would keep for a good long while once opened, argh!)


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

How's it going? Any updates, new pics?


----------

